# Old Man Names Please!



## robugmum (May 1, 2003)

Ok, I never thought I would start a thread about baby names but I need ideas! We had two boys names picked out but now I'm feeling less enthusiastic about them. We tend to like
'old man' names (for lack of a better adjective!) I would like the middle name to be either Lowell or George (family names) our names we had picked were Walter (Walt) or Felix. Both are not sounding right to me for various reasons even though I love both names. (The Odd Couple and a certain flatulent canine spring to mind) Does anyone have any ideas? BTW we are open to suggestions for girls too but I am becoming convinced that this baby is a boy!
Oh, and our other two kids are Oscar and Rose.


----------



## amydidit (Jan 21, 2005)

What about Harold or Gerald... maybe Franklin? I'm not to good at this.

And isn't Felix a cat?


----------



## mrspeeper (Jun 27, 2004)

August, Frank, Gordon, Henry, Mark, Robert, Terrence


----------



## Junebug (Mar 31, 2005)

Ira...I







my Grandad


----------



## sleet76 (Jun 2, 2004)

I tend to like this "type" of names, too. Here are some I thought of:

Henry
Max
Frank
Fred (Fredrick)
Oliver
Owen
Lewis
Roger

Maybe I'll come back with more...


----------



## GruppieGirl (Feb 19, 2002)

My brother's middle name is

Warren

It's a family name.


----------



## Daffodil (Aug 30, 2003)

My grandfathers were named Warren and Merton.


----------



## cuqui (Apr 14, 2004)

Nigel


----------



## gottaknit (Apr 30, 2004)

Our DS's middle name is Norbert, after his German great-grandpa. People always say, "Oh. Norbert..... that must be a _family_ name." (read: "Oh my God, that's awful.") :LOL


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

Warren
Owen
Gerald
Charles
George
Richard
Donald
Walter
Cecil
Ernest
Cyrus
Cyril
Ronald


----------



## mrzmeg (Jul 16, 2002)

Aubrey, Lloyd, Edmund, Everett, Alistair...

And from the 'Porch Sitters' section of the Wattenberg's 'Baby Name Wizard' (not totally complete...their list is really long!):

Abner, Amos, Burnell, Floyd, Clem, Cyril, Delmer, Dillard, Elbert, Elmer, Elroy, Elwin, Erwin, Merl, Homer, Irving, Lester, Merle, Mervin, Millard, Milton, Monroe, Morris, Murray, Norbert, Norris, Odell, Orville, Otis, Roscoe, Rufus, Seymour, Wilbur, Wilfred, Willard, Verne, Virgil, Waldo


----------



## NightOwl (Sep 12, 2004)

Edwin


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

Grant


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

hmmm... middle name Lowell or George...

Floyd?
Herman?
Hyram?
no, I think it needs three or more syllables with a short sounding middle name like those (how many syllables is your last name?)

Jebediah
Nathaniel
Rodrigo
Alistair

...


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

How's this...
http://www.namenerds.com/uucn/categories/ce.html


----------



## weebitty2 (Jun 16, 2004)

Donald, Roland (my daddy!), Theodore, Simon (







this name! but we ran out of boys LOL), Oliver, Spencer, Saul, Ephraim, Barnard, Silvester, Chester, Isaac, Asa, Luther, Silas, Ezra, Simeon.

(some of these are family names for either me or DH, others I grabbed out of the 1880s-1920s birth and marriage records for my town - I've been compiling their genealogy website LOL)


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Herbert

Amos, Barnabas, Gideon, Moses, Reuben, Solomon, Tobiah


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

Names from my family (in no particular order):

Timothy
Christopher
John
Paul
Daniel
Orrin
Carl
George
Henry
Benton
Peter
William
Joshua
Michael


----------



## Montana Mom (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm sharing from my family tree:

Willard, William, Charles, Clayton, Edward. Ezekial (sp? lol), Shubael (no, please, not really!), Randall, Jonah


----------



## sarajane (Oct 20, 2004)

Louis and Anthony come to mind.


----------



## Pom (Nov 20, 2001)

Silas


----------



## robugmum (May 1, 2003)

Our last name is two syllables, beginning with L and ending in man.
Thanks for all the great ideas, please keep em coming!


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

My dh's middle name is "Russell", that's an oldie. My ds's middle name is "Dale" (after my FIL), also an oldie.Oh, and "Pearly", my great Uncles' name--- a real oldie!


----------



## JoAida (Mar 29, 2003)

I like Russell

James

Charles

Mansel

Edwin

John

Theodore (Theo)

Thomas

Arthur

Phillip

Milton

Jasper

Ernie

Bart

Beaty


----------



## wende (Oct 4, 2003)

William, Max, Marvin, Samuel, Frank, Lester are some of our older family members names.


----------



## scrapadoozer (Jun 10, 2004)

These are the kinds of name I







too.
I am particular fond of Claude, Bertram and Lawrence.


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

Niles

Charles









Phillip- my granddad

Curtis


----------



## scrapadoozer (Jun 10, 2004)

Oh, and I forgot Tobias


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

OK, if you already have an Oscar, you definitely DON'T want a Felix!

I love old man names too and my fav by far is......SAM. My dh and I even have a joke where we call each other "old Sam" when we're acting too old









Good luck. I'm not even close at all to even thinking about names


----------



## slightly crunchy (Jul 7, 2003)

From my family:

Kenneth
Noel
Henry (love this one! Still on the list for this baby)
Stanley
Ezra
Joseph
Raymond
Bruce

others:
Lawrence
Lewis
Marvin
Everett
Thurman
Thaddeus


----------



## WhimsyTyme (Jun 2, 2004)

Hubert
Lloyd
Chalmer
Thadeous
Clayton
Homer
Franscis

If I think of more I'll be back


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scrapadoozer*
Oh, and I forgot Tobias









Or Tobiah. Or Tobit...now that one's OLD.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktmama*
OK, if you already have an Oscar, you definitely DON'T want a Felix!









Most definetly!
We are naming our baby Felix if he is a boy. We love old man names too.








So, how about Truman? That is my sons name. Everyone we run into seems to love it...especially old ladies. :LOL That must mean it's old.








We also love:
Henry
Harrison (Harry)
Lincoln
Samuel
George
Hudson (my dh's great uncle







)

ETA: :LOL I just saw that you posted on my Felix thread.


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

Well, according to my handy dandy copy of Beyond Jennifer and Jason (which lists names NOT in alphabetical order but by type - love it!), names that are in the same category as Oscar and Rose are:

Edmond
Frank
Gus (like it!)
Hugh
Lloyd
Paul

Adeline
Blanche
Clara
Cora
Eleanor
Gwen(dolyn) - my fave
Harriet
Hazel
Josephine
Nora
Sybil


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

Names from my family:

Robert (Bob)
Harold
William (Bill)
Clark
Irvin
Kenneth (Kenny)
Calvin (Cal)
Richard (Dick)


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm soooooooooooooooooooo glad to see so many of you using old fashioned names. My son is Ernest George IV and I'm so worried he's going to feel like an outcast in a world of Brandons and Jasons. Evidently not!









I've got a father Henry and a grandfather August so I'm loving both those! My ex-DH's grandfather's name is Syrene - another oldie. I loved that one too.

Jen


----------



## Junebug (Mar 31, 2005)

August is the only boy name DP & I could agree upon during our pregnancy (We had a girl & gave her a family name). If we have a boy next time, August it is!








Silas is my new favorite 2nd runner up!


----------



## PrinceE&LsMom (Feb 4, 2003)

Royce
Guy
Douglas
Casper
Loren
Alvin
Morey
Gordon


----------



## GratefulMomto2 (Apr 11, 2005)

As you can tell, I am pretty fond of Henry & Owen!


----------



## PM (Nov 19, 2001)

August (another vote!)
Atticus
Henry (like that one more than I ever thought I would)
Gregory
Truman (cool!)
Braxton
Ruben
Clayton
Nathan
Edwin
Cecil
Fergus (wanted that one!)
Conrad (wanted that one, too, but it's not exactly nice in French)
Ezra
Ezekiel
Harvey (love it!)
Jasper (the old mountain man!)
Lemuel (Lem!)
Neville
Sheldon
Wilmur
Wilfred (dh wanted that 5 years ago; he forgot and I ain't tellin'!)
Jarvis

For a girl I love Hazel, Astrid (that's for my new baby), Elspeth, Gladys, Mabel, Myrtle, Opal (any names that remind me of diner waitresses :LOL )


----------



## lioralourie (Aug 22, 2004)

how 'bout

Clive
Sidney
Smythe
Barry


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Judson/Jud
Jedediah/Jed


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

We ar running out the door to go to music class, so I did not read the replies. My apologies if this has already been mentioned, but I love the name Gus, which is so old man! My cousin is named Gunnar Andreas with a German last name and he goes by Gus.


----------



## 3boobykins (Nov 21, 2001)

My friend's baby is named Vernon, after his grandpa. I really like Ruben/Reuben and Henry. Harry is another good one. Hal is a good nickname for either Henry or Harold.

I love Jedediah, too! I know a baby with that name, goes by Jed.


----------



## Viriditas (Aug 30, 2004)

My grandfather's name is Carial. I've never seen that one anywhere else. He goes by Mac though.


----------



## robugmum (May 1, 2003)

This thread is so great!







I'm really glad I asked for ideas. You all have been so helpful. I've gotten a few new favourites for sure... Any more?


----------



## Junebug (Mar 31, 2005)

:
I'd love to know what you decide to go with


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy (Apr 15, 2002)

Emmett

Amos

Some of the men in my family tree are: Charles Arnold, James Eddy, Theophilus, Franklyn, Ephraim, Jefferson, George Mervil, Frederick, Ellis, Uriah, Findley Malcolm

Some great old very unused Biblical names:
Machaiah (muh KY uh)
Nahum (NAY uhm)


----------



## PM (Nov 19, 2001)

Here's a good list: http://www.ssa.gov/OACT/babynames/19...1000of00s.html
That should could keep you busy!
I'm loving Dewey!
I wish my names didn't have to work in French and Russian too.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

kind of a fun thread...

in our family tree we have

samuel
james
peter
charles
dewey (just for you paris maman! although there's a popular current US tv series "malcolm in the middle" w/ a character named dewey)
phillip
arthur
eugene
edward

thinking of my parents' friends...

harold
carl
william
dean
morris
henry

i also like

alden
alder

hmmmm...

howard, anybody say howard yet?


----------



## Ragana (Oct 15, 2002)

Did anyone mention Stan? I met a little baby named Stan (I think he was Stanislav rather than Stanley, though - both good!) and he was so cute.

BTW My grandfathers are/were Fritz Karl and Theodore.


----------



## dani76 (Mar 24, 2004)

How about Jack? It's my Dad's and Grandfather's name. Or Thomas? But I love the name Jack.


----------



## Venice Mamacita (Dec 24, 2003)

I love HARRY! :LOL We have a friend named Jedediah -- Jed -- which I also love.

Grandfathers are Frank Leslie & Nelson Twining.

DH is Greek, so his grandfathers are Leonidas & Michaeles (or, Leonard & Michael).

Oliver is nice . . .


----------



## mom2threenurslings (Jul 16, 2002)

Orrin
Ned
Sherman
Laurent / Laurence
Garreth
Moe
Arthur
Potter
Nelson (Nels)
Elias
Zebulun
Asher
Benjamin
Nathaniel
Issac

OT: My father's brothers are named Larry, Moe and Ronnie, but they called Ronnie Curly!


----------



## willowsmom (Oct 28, 2004)

I'll give you some of the names from our family...

dh - Kenneth David
dh's brother - Keith Duane
dh's grandfathers - Marvin and Edward
dh's dad - Patrick Lee

my dad - James Michael
my granddads - Robert James and William Ossie (named after his dad Ossie Lafayette Pruitt)


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy (Apr 15, 2002)

Simeon
Simon


----------



## Elowyn (Nov 3, 2003)

Edgar
Clyde
Gerald
Francis
Leland
Horace
Rufus
Ernest

Good luck & let us know what you pick!


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

My Grandfathers name was Gordon. My other Grandfather was Hubert, but he hated his name.

Dh's Grandfather's name is Clyde.


----------



## latinmom (Nov 20, 2001)

Two not mentioned yet (I think)-

Ellsworth and Theodore
Sydney is nice, too.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

i got one more. man who went to my folks' church was erasmus and his nickname was ras.


----------



## sweetc (Aug 12, 2003)

Gilbert
Charles
Foster
Francis
Isadore
Leon


----------



## Taedareth (Jun 9, 2004)

Marlin - my grandfather-in-law's first name


----------



## LEmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I like...Wendell, Laurence, Vincent, Anton, Raymond, Issac, Charles...

Edited to add...Arlo!


----------



## LEmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I forgot about the girls....Reeve, Maeve, Celia, Elsa, Elsie, Esme, Cora, Nora, Mary, Georgia and Jane are some nice 'old' names. Jane is one of my favorite names









One more boy's name...Martin!


----------



## Ragana (Oct 15, 2002)

I thought of another one - Amos. My DH's grandfather's name.


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy (Apr 15, 2002)

Silas


----------



## JenniferH (Feb 24, 2005)

Some of my grandfather's names

Roland Frank
James Whitfield

I also like names that sound British (for what that's worth)

Spencer
Nigel
Edmund


----------



## wordgirl (May 28, 2003)

lessee, going through some of my family tree, we had...

joseph
herman
valentine
jacob
reinhold
walter
bernard
russell
elmer
lorne
ray
roman


----------



## juliasmum (Feb 7, 2003)

Otto


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

Don't name a boy Solomon or Benjamin with a family name that ends in "man" or Lemuel if the name starts with "L." I just imagined: Lemuel Liberman. Eeeeesh.

For a girl, all the beautiful old lady names:

Adelaide
Iris
Belle
Beatrice
Sophia
Rose


----------



## lrmama (Jan 5, 2004)

Clifford
Stewart
Abraham
Oren
Amos

Evelyn
Emmaline
Adele
Helen
Eleanor
Ruth
Clara


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

From my family tree

Emery
Harold
Frank
Clyde
Willie

Alice
Trula
Mary
Ida
Mildred
Pamela


----------



## AmandaBL (Aug 3, 2004)

Humphrey, Dennis, Irving


----------



## Angierae (Aug 17, 2004)

Marshall
Vernon
Burton
Lou


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetc*
Gilbert

How could I have forgotten that one?? I LOVED "Anne of Green Gables."









Jen


----------



## Cian'sMama (Jan 28, 2005)

sorry I don't have time to read through allt he names given, but I scrolled and I don't think anyone said these:

Arlo

Ansel

Eloise (just in case!)

I would love to know what you decide on!


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

Rueben/Rubin is really popular, though.

Aloysius.

Mordecai.

Ebeneezer.

Ezra.

Murray.

Herman.

Edmund.

Solomon.


----------



## robugmum (May 1, 2003)

Wow, this thread has become a real treasure chest of old fashioned names! We still haven't made a final decision but I have a lot more ideas now! I will definitely post after the birth and let you all know what we decide on in the end. Thanks to all of you!


----------



## loobop (Jan 28, 2005)

I dont know if someone else has already said it, but we loved the name *GUS* for a boy (had a girl







), later I found out I had a great grandfather by the name of Gustav, so it turned out to be a family name anyway







. Have fun.


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

My grandfather's names were Huston (pronounced like Houston, TX) and Rudolph. I like them both! Other ideas: Eugene, Manford, Harmon


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

For girls:

Daisy
Helen
Jean
Edna
Bonnie (love this one)
Verna
Miriam
Dora
Eliza
May
Millicent
Alice (LOVE LOVE LOVE this one!)
Clara (another favorite)
Lilian
Eugenia
Edwina
Harriet
Henrietta
Georgia/Georgina
Jacqueline
Isadora (did I make that one up?)
Wilhelmina
Zora
Lorena
Matilda
Nora (my little one's name! - so obviously I'm partial)
Elinor/Eleanor/Eleanora
Ottilie
Octavia
Augusta
Penelope
Patience
Rena
Suzanna/Susanna
Tillie
Trudy
Ursula
Vanessa
Virginia

Those are just off the top of my head. I love baby names and when I was a kid I even had a baby names book...I loved reading it to find out all the different names' meanings, and I would create names for characters for my stories and such very carefully.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

girls-- Ora, Nettie, Nina, Bete- Beatrice, Gloria. Elfine, Violet, Heneritte, Odetta

Boys-Marvin, Earl, Eugene, Wiley, Westley, Wendel, Bernard, Moses, Ivan, Herbert. Rudy, Roland


----------



## flibbertigibbet (Sep 9, 2003)

My grandpa's were Rex and Charlie. My dad is Rodney and my husband's grandpas were Lamar and Sven


----------



## moongirl (Feb 11, 2004)

My Granpa and his Brother are Wayburn and Wilburn, and my other great Uncle is Ozell. I love that name.


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

I thought of another one for a girl - Betsy

There is a series of books about three girls from the turn of the century that I used to like a lot when I was in elementary school. Their names were Betsy, Tacy (short for Anastasia) and Tib (short for Thelma). Aren't those all cute names??


----------



## SunnyDay (Aug 10, 2004)

Great thread!!! I'm looking for some sort of an old man name too, in case this one is a little guy








Michelle


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

My nephew is named Forrest after geat g-pa on both sides of his family (how often does that happen?). Let's see... Robert and Martin are my grandpas' names. Great grandpas were Irvin, Forrest, Harry, and I don't know the other's. (Oops!) Jacob and Joseph were my dh's g-pas. My dad's name is Gerald and FIL is Walter.


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

Ernest
Snowden
Lucius
Edward


----------



## justmary (May 27, 2003)

My son is named Theodore. Lets see....my grandpas names were Reginald and Ronald. My dh's grandpas were named Sidney and Isadore (they called him Ozzy).


----------



## swebster (Dec 7, 2004)

i love love love the name guy. this is a grandpa name me-his middle name was Foxwell-how cool is that. my other grandpa is freeman, which i really like as well, very old school.


----------

